# Any suggestions?



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a job to make a lady 2 bolt action pens out of some antler her husband shot. I told her there would be extra material left and she asked if I could make her 2 knives with the leftovers. My past experience in knife making comes from my days of camping at rendezvous/buck skinner camps. You would find blades on trade blankets that needed a handle and figure out something that would work. No biggie except now I need 2 knives very similar or the same. Is there any good knife making suppliers out there that have decent blades for this situation I find myself in? They will be used by father & son deer hunting so they need to be durable and useful for hunting applications.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

Did she give you an idea on budget? I wouldn't try to advise you on how to proceed, but those that know what they're talking about are probably gonna want to know that before offering you suggestions.


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2014)

Greg, I work for a company that supplies kitchen knives to restaurants. I could send you a couple of boning knives without handles. They're about 1 1/4" wide and 7" long. TA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 2, 2014)

Woodcraft has several of their knife kits on sale now for $9...worth a look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=119_299_393&products_id=833

http://knivesandknifemaking.com/pro...s_hunting_blank_blade_hunter_parts_making.php

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

